
Step 1 – Setup VPC: Deploying a Rails Application to Elastic Beanstalk - iamflimflam1
https://blog.cmgresearch.com/2017/05/01/deploying-a-rails-app-to-elastic-beanstalk.html
======
iamflimflam1
I wrote this blog post because all the examples I found on the web seemed to
be pretty much rehashes of the Amazon docs and didn't really go into
configuring the environment in a secure way that you could use in production.

